# smart & not as smart



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i think it's evident that i love my dogs, both of them.

being my first hav and the one that filled the hole in my heart when my border collie died, mugsy is just plain special to me.

kaylie is a bit nervous still but really has made her place in my heart and home also.

when i first got mugsy he was so **** cute that i just walked around with this silly grin on my face. he could make me laugh like no other.

but i have to say that when they are side by side and i see how they look at the world, their priorities and problem solving abilities that mugsy is really not all that smart - at the least, kaylie is a bit smarter than he is anyway.

not that it makes any difference in my feelings towards either of them.

just thought i'd mention it ...

joe


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I love(d) Cooper to bits. But, I'd always say that boy was as dumb as a box of rocks. Even the trainer said he was, which of course hacked me off. I thought for sure he had blonde roots


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry has selective smarts!! It's by his selection


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Really? Are all you guys just jokin around or what?? I've seen really intelligent things come out of Beamer.. And I do not mean things he's trained to do like sit and high five! I mean like everyday random events that he honestly does show pretty good intelligence!

What really stupid things do your guys do???? lol (Don't get me wrong, Beamer does really stupid things to, but also very smart things!)

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Joe, I know exactly how you feel. I will always have a special place in my heart for Jasper as he was my first dog ever --- And he is by far the smarter of the two...but he is so smart he is a worrier and not really a balanced dog as Cesar would say. Where as Cash is just a goofy love bug who acts like a dog.

And there are days I swear-- I love Cash more, and others where Jasper is my favorite. I guess it is just like kids...you love equally them for different reasons.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH always says, "Scooter, you are one dumb dog!" Scooter just looks at him with his head tilted and waits to be loved! I guess he is a bit "slow", but he's my baby and I love him!


**DH loves this little dog like crazy, please don't think he's mean for saying that!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Joe,
that is funny you bring that up, because we were just talking about the differances between Casper and Missy....and Casper is by far the smart one and Missy is great in the show ring "walking pretty", but boy she has been a slow learning other stuff.

Casper is two now and Missy is one yr old and I was wondering if she would ever caught up with Casper in the smarts dept.?


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Whenever I have complained that one of our dogs isn't too smart, my husband replies " what does it matter, it doesn't have to do our income tax". We have had one very smart dog and it was exhausting. You always have to be one step ahead of them or they can cause havoc.
'


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I refer to Bogart as my mentally handicapped child. I hope I'm not offending anyone here. But sometimes he just comes across that way. But as Ryan mentioned I've also seen my guys do some pretty smart things. It just seems that Bogart is the one who always ends up getting being at the wrong place at the wrong time. If something is going to fall, it will more than likely fall on Bogart. If I am at the park with Bogart and Brando, Bogart is more likely to get peed on than Brando. If Bogart is going to pee on something, it takes him so long to make up his mind, Brando comes in and pees on whatever it is before Bogart can decide...of course the then just kinda walks away ....on and on it is.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

deejay said:


> Whenever I have complained that one of our dogs isn't too smart, my husband replies " what does it matter, it doesn't have to do our income tax". We have had one very smart dog and it was exhausting. You always have to be one step ahead of them or they can cause havoc.
> '


That was funny lol!

it's true though, they only have to be smart enough to eat, do their business in the right place, and lick our faces. Although when they want something, they sure are smart enough to know how to make us feel guilty.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have always been told the best dogs are usually not the smartest ones  I think it is cause they get into less trouble. I would probably say in my house, Belle is the smartest dog and she gets into the most trouble so maybe it is true. Jim always laughs as my parents live in Michigan and they have cats. Belle doesn't visit often but she goes into their house and runs right to the cat food, she gets out of cages in 3 mins, escapes fences, etc. You give her an inch, she takes a mile. If we leave food out, Belle will wake you up like she has to go potty and run to the bag of chips left on the end table as soon as you let her in the living room. Where Belle isn't the smartest is when she is stubborn and training often takes her a lot longer cause she doesn't want to give in. If you go into the room with grooming supplies, Belle will get under the bed where you can't reach her, etc. She really is too **** smart especially when you take size into consideration.

Both of my Neezers are such pleasers and sometimes I think they are more intelligent cause they realize the best thing to do is do what mom wants and it gets over quicker whether it be training or grooming. Things come faster to them but they both do all the tricks they know to try and figure out how to just get the cookie.

But I am curious like Ryan as to what some of you mean by not smart too?


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

This is so funny! We were just talking about this the other day. My boys are smart in different ways. Nico is super crafty, he is always thinking of methods to scam a toy or bone from Carlito, and is forever hiding objects and leaving poor Carlito searching for them. Carlito is smarter in the sense that if you teach him a trick, he remembers it much more quickly than Nico does, particularly if there is a food reward to be had!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OK we had Ozzie, who we always said was dumb (you know that lab look!), but he was REALLY smart. Would open the doors and let all the boys out,he wo stay inside as to not get in trouble ound:. Then we got Seamus, who we jst thought was the best & brightest! But now that you mentioned it, he really has taken the longest to train (sit, stay etc.) never goes and get toys when you ask (we have to get them) hummm, maybe he is smarter than I though, he has US TRAINED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Everyone knows how much I love Milo so I don't feel terrible saying this. There is no contest between him and Bailey. Bailey is so smart and so quick to figure things out that he sometimes blows my mind. Milo on the other hand is warm, loving yet independent and a little closer on the pendulum to dumb. Well maybe not dumb, but if they gave out doggie scholarships he'd be way back on the line.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji and Lizzie are both interlligent but they display that differently. Benji understands a lot of stuff but reacts selectively. He is not interested in dog toys or food (so training has always been a challenge) He gets bored with repetative games except for playing ball. He has never shown any interest in toys except little soccer balls but loves to watch TV with such intensity that he appears to comprehend whatever is going on. He reacts to the characters, music etc.

Lizzie loves to play like a dog, she is very smart at figuring things out. She has no interest in TV. Interestingly, they both are very patient with each other and share everything without fuss. The only thing that Benji doesn't share is his spot on our bed. He sleeps between our pillows, mostly keeping his head on my pillow. Lizzie seem to be okay with it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima,

That's funny. Bailey likes to sleep between the pillows too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Poornima,
> 
> That's funny. Bailey likes to sleep between the pillows too.


That is funny. Does Bailey sleep the entire night between the pillows? Benji will move only if he is hot and comes back to his spot once he is comfortable. Lizzie gets hot and so usually stays at my feet. Just before dawn, she will move up to sleep on me or cuddle.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Saydee's the smartest stinker-dog I've had. She's a busybody too. Phew! She wears me out. 

Why does this dog that's so smart still have trouble understanding why peeing on my down comforter is not okay?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He'll stay there as long as I don't disturb him. Unfortunately I'm a very restless sleeper so he often has to move, but he's always close by and will come back to his favorite spot as soon as he can.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a great thread! My boys are also "smart" and not so smart in different ways. They both have their "not-the-brightest-bulb-in-the-box" moments!

Lincoln knows WAY more English words than Scout does, especially specific food and people names (like grandma, grandpa, etc.) Scout is better at following commands and doing dog type stuff, like how to get around an xpen or steal food. 

I decided Lincoln wasn't "dumb" after he completely spaced out for most of the intermediate dog training class at Petsmart (he went through beginner very well) - he's just an "independent thinker"! :biggrin1:

I love my boys just the way they are!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, I've got one of those 'slow' dogs too! lol I'm sure it has a lot to do with me having Ricky when he was 9 weeks compared to only getting Sammy when Sammy was 7.5 months. Sammy's my 'slow' guy. :biggrin1: He came from an older couple's home, no kids, who had 3 Hav puppies the same age, so they had no time for tricks, much training and other stimulation. They are great people, but if I'd had had 3 8 week old pups at the same time, I'm sure I'd never get any good training in! 

Ricky looks like a goofy, snuggly teddy bear so you'd think he'd be a little slower, but he's way smart. Sammy is alert and always aware, built like a Maltese, so quick, small and on the move. Yet it took me MONTHS to teach Sammy some things and we've now had him 1.5 years and I'm only just now considering him for agility or more obedience. Poor guy, and then there are times when he can read lips or know exactly what you are about to do before you do it! Go figure. :suspicious: ound: 

Ryan, I guess the "dumb" things are the looks the dog can give you, or having to repeat 'sit' and even poke him in the butt so he does sit even though he darn well know the command. lol Sammy is our comedian and so sometimes it seems like he has a screw loose. Ricky is purposeful and seems to read your mind. I don't know....... guess I'm not making much sense. You just get this feeling! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mugsy said:


> ...not that it makes any difference in my feelings towards either of them.


I feel the same way....BUT with that being said....Shamouti is none too quick on the jump! Rufus followed me everywhere as a pup and was so dang smart! He still communicates with me all the time. He will paw at me or bang his food bowl or ring a bell or give me the eye... and it all means something! Shamouti is just starting to come along at 7 months. 7 months on him is more like 4 months was on Rufus. Potty training will no doubt continue for some time...I haven't seen any lightbulb going on yet! He is adorable and funny but he not the sharpest tool in the shed!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I always say it's a good thing Cody is beautiful since he's not very bright. I'm not so sure any more that it's that he's not bright, he's just not as aware as Tess is. She's very aware of her surroundings. When we're walking, she sees people and dogs long before Cody does. If we stop at a new house to talk to a neighbor, the next time we go by that house, she turns up the driveway. Cody just bops along, following her lead.

But if Tess has something that Cody wants, and she won't be bullied out of it, he'll run to the window and bark as if someone is outside. By the time Tess gets to the window to join in, Cody has run to pick up whatever she had. 

He's also picked up on commands (sit, down, stay, etc.) much faster than Tess. I think she just doesn't see much value in those commands.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well finally someone brought up this subject!!!
I've been a member of this forum for two years, silently listening to everyone rave about how brilliant their little dogs were and thinking to myself....ohoh, Coops air must have got cut off when he was born or something!

Seriously, I was starting to think I was the only one who didn't have a star circus performer on my hands! He makes the Bichon and Maltese look like rocket scientists in our house. I always have to tell that friend with the Corgies..you from Richmond will remember her, "he isn't suppose to be smart, he was bred to be adorable and sit in your lap!".

I wouldn't trade him for the world, and would never get another breed of dog! Love you Coop-Coop!

Beverly


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

ok, let me say that mugsy is not walk into a door dumb...it's just that kaylie is smarter or at least she seems smarter.

on the other hand, she is more needy while he is more loving.

and of course if either of them were compared to my old border collie they would both be last in class.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Joe your dogs are sooo like mine!*

Riki does many, many tricks. Daisy just rolls over no matter what I say. So who is smarter? LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess I am lucky. I am always amazed at how smart my guys are. They are each smart in their own way.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think the thing that made me think Milo wasn't too bright was his constant barking and pawing at me to let me know he had just made something in the house. The way he did it always made me think he desperately had to go and I'd get up to race him out, but he was showing me he just had. As many of you know, his potty training was a real trial. He made a definite connection to the importance of it but got the sequence off. Every time he would tell me after the fact I was astounded. Thankfully, and I say this biting my tongue, it has essentially stopped.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I always say that Kodi was at the front of the line that said "brains" and Shelby was at the back and there wasn't many left. 

Their personalities are also different and it took me a while to warm up to Shelby. I guess I was expecting a carbon copy of Kodi, but she is different. Kodi is very sweet and I call him my intellectual. You can see him thinking when I tell him to get his ball under the table. He will stop, look around and then go to the table and get the ball. You could say the same thing to Shelby and she will just sit there. But, she is my street smart girl and will outwit Kodi every time. I take the blame for a lot of it, though. I didn't spend as much time training her as I did with Kodi, which I am correcting now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

pjewel said:


> I think the thing that made me think Milo wasn't too bright was his constant barking and pawing at me to let me know he had just made something in the house. The way he did it always made me think he desperately had to go and I'd get up to race him out, but he was showing me he just had. As many of you know, his potty training was a real trial. He made a definite connection to the importance of it but got the sequence off. Every time he would tell me after the fact I was astounded. Thankfully, and I say this biting my tongue, it has essentially stopped.


Geri, Kodi did that just this morning. I let them out but I guess he didn't have to go. About 15 minutes later Kodi came to me and then ran to the den. I thought he wanted to go out, but then saw the package he had left on the pee pad. So I made a big deal and told him he was such a good boy. He did a little jump, turned around and then ran away all happy. He just needed the praise. I think Milo is smarter than you think. He gets attention when he tells you he was a good boy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I feel the same way....BUT with that being said....Shamouti is none too quick on the jump! Rufus followed me everywhere as a pup and was so dang smart! He still communicates with me all the time. He will paw at me or bang his food bowl or ring a bell or give me the eye... and it all means something! Shamouti is just starting to come along at 7 months. 7 months on him is more like 4 months was on Rufus. Potty training will no doubt continue for some time...I haven't seen any lightbulb going on yet! He is adorable and funny but he not the sharpest tool in the shed!


He is smart. :suspicious:I think he is trying to train you! :biggrin1::brick:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I just keep telling my DH that Hobbes is thinking it over. Eventually he gets the toy I asked for and thats good enough for me.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine both seem to have a pretty even IQ and it's fun to watch them think. Lulu does beat Vinny out in one area though. If he's chewing a bully she runs to the door and barks which,of course, he follows. The minute he gets there she makes a u-turn and runs fast as hell back and grabs the bully. Not that there aren't about 10 bully's laying around.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beverly wrote: *"Coops air must have got cut off when he was born or something!"*

LMBO !!!!! ound: Oooo, that's good, Beverly! lol Like you, I thought I just might fish-smack the next person who said 'These little guys are so smart and quick. Your puppy just wants to please you!' Yeah...... right. WHICH puppy? Not mine!! :frusty: ound:

Michele wrote: *"Their personalities are also different and it took me a while to warm up to Shelby. I guess I was expecting a carbon copy of Kodi, but she is different."*

This is what happened when we brought Sammy home at 7.5 months. I had never seen any other Havs in person but Ricky, his litter mates and his parents. Sammy was anything but what I'd seen so I was taken aback for a while and it took a couple of weeks for me to bond with him. You'd have to go over my dead body to take Sammy away from me now though!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Cuba is pretty smart. I left him in my bedroom the other day because he wasn't listening to me when I had to leave to go to the allergist. He would run away when ever I tried to pick him up, but come to the door when ever I tried to leave. I knew I would be back in an hour so I left him there.

I came back an hour and later and who do I see looking at me in the kitchen? Cuba. My bedroom door is easy to open with a push, but it opens to the inside. Somehow, Cuba managed to open the door and get out. He will also open a treat jar with a screw on top and get his treat out. It is the funniest thing!

He doesn't necessarily listen to commands all that well - only when he wants to. But just a second ago, I made him beg before I gave him a treat. He wanted another one so he started to "beg" on his own. It was the cutest thing!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Beverly wrote: *
> 
> Michele wrote: "Their personalities are also different and it took me a while to warm up to Shelby. I guess I was expecting a carbon copy of Kodi, but she is different."
> 
> This is what happened when we brought Sammy home at 7.5 months. I had never seen any other Havs in person but Ricky, his litter mates and his parents. Sammy was anything but what I'd seen so I was taken aback for a while and it took a couple of weeks for me to bond with him. You'd have to go over my dead body to take Sammy away from me now though!! :biggrin1:*


*

AMEN!!!*


----------

